# REVOLUTION RISING: Socialist 'Utopia' Crashing & Burning In Venezuela...



## paulitician

Looks like it's all over for the Communists/Socialists in Venezuela. Where's that pompous Limousine Liberal/Socialist Sean Penn to save em? Probably out sailing around on one of his luxurious private yachts. Or chillin with Michael Moore on one of his private jets.

One thing we do know is, he ain't in Venezuela standing in a long line around the block waiting to buy a loaf of bread. We do know that. Limousine Liberals/Socialists are among the lowest lifeforms on this earth. And now Venezuela is waving bye bye to em. 


*Anti-socialist protesters flooded Venezuela’s capital in one of the largest mass protests against President Nicolas Maduro’s rule in over a decade – and one of the largest protests in world history.*







Chanting “this government will fall,” millions rallied across Caracas to demand a recall referendum against Maduro amid the crippling economy in the OPEC country.

“We are going to bring down Maduro!” said Naty Gutierrez, 53, who persevered 75 miles of military roadblocks to reach the protest. “We are going to defeat hunger, crime, inflation and corruption.”

Revolution Rising: Colossal Protests Rock Socialist Venezuela
DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


----------



## LoneLaugher

It's a good thing nobody here is pushing for doing things like they do in Venezuela.


----------



## TNHarley

All part of the Marxist plan


----------



## paulitician

LoneLaugher said:


> It's a good thing nobody here is pushing for doing things like they do in Venezuela.



Sure you're not. We believe you.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.


----------



## paulitician

LoneLaugher said:


> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.



Ha, how quickly y'all wingnuts forget. Go back and research what y'all were saying back in the BOOOOSH days. Y'all were madly in love with Chavez. But go ahead and deny it now. I understand you're very disingenuous folks. It is what it is.


----------



## skookerasbil

LoneLaugher said:


> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.




You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.


----------



## skookerasbil

BTW....progressives are already saying the crowds were not significant.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.
Click to expand...


Spot On. They were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. It's funny watching them conveniently forget and distance themselves now. Very disingenuous folks.


----------



## rdean

Republicans love the words "socialist utopia" and "Marxist" without knowing what they mean.  In fact, they believe that Fascism, Socialism and Communism all mean the same thing.  They believe the words are completely interchangeable.


----------



## skookerasbil

rdean said:


> Republicans love the words "socialist utopia" and "Marxist" without knowing what they mean.  In fact, they believe that Fascism, Socialism and Communism all mean the same thing.  They believe the words are completely interchangeable.




Whatever you say s0n.......... 

So what do you think there Dean? At least 100 people in the photo above huh??!!


----------



## paulitician

rdean said:


> Republicans love the words "socialist utopia" and "Marxist" without knowing what they mean.  In fact, they believe that Fascism, Socialism and Communism all mean the same thing.  They believe the words are completely interchangeable.



Chavez was a Socialist/Communist, and so his lackey in there now. I told you all this stuff back in the day. But he said some ugly things about your BOOOSH Boogeyman, so y'all wingnuts immediately fell in love with him.

But like said, where's folks like that Limousine Liberal/Socialist Sean Penn today? He over there handing out some of his vast personal wealth to struggling Venezuelans? He standing in long bread lines? Ha, not gonna happen. He's chillin out hiding away in one of luxurious mansions.


----------



## easyt65

...yet that's what Liberals want to transform the US into.


----------



## Votto

LoneLaugher said:


> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.



Bernie Sanders


----------



## blastoff

rdean said:


> Republicans love the words "socialist utopia" and "Marxist" without knowing what they mean.  In fact, they believe that Fascism, Socialism and Communism all mean the same thing.  They believe the words are completely interchangeable.


Link?


----------



## paulitician

easyt65 said:


> ...yet that's what Liberals want to transform the US into.



They already have in parts of the country...


----------



## amrchaos

There were democrats praising Chavez.

Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Venezuela is a globalist wet dream utopia.


----------



## paulitician

amrchaos said:


> There were democrats praising Chavez.
> 
> Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.



Yes, they were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. The douche said some ugly things about their BOOOSH Boogeyman, so then they fell madly in love with him. But now watch em conveniently forget and distance themselves. They're very disingenuous folks.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On. They were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. It's funny watching them conveniently forget and distance themselves now. Very disingenuous folks.
Click to expand...


People from all sides of the political spectrum tend to slip quietly away when their belief systems collapse. Just consider how the 9/11 conspiracy tent emptied as the "Truther" movement was exposed as the half-truth, picture altering belief system it was. 

That said, Venezuela is only the latest shining example (see: Cuba, USSR) of the very predictable result of stealing the assets of those who risked much and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't borrow or attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen.

Thus the long lines for stale bread.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On. They were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. It's funny watching them conveniently forget and distance themselves now. Very disingenuous folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from all sides of the political spectrum tend to slip quietly away when their belief systems collapse. Just consider how the 9/11 conspiracy tent emptied as the "Truther" movement was exposed as the half-truth, picture altering belief system it was.
> 
> That said, Venezuela is only the latest shining example (see: Cuba, USSR) of the very predictable result of stealing the assets of those who risked much and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't borrow or attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen.
> 
> Thus the long lines for stale bread.
Click to expand...


Spot On, except for the 9/11 assertions. We haven't been told the truth about 9/11. And i doubt we ever will. But yes, where are all the Communist/Socialist Democrats who licked Chavez's boots? Where are they now? Are they giving some of their own personal income to struggling Venezuelans? Where are the Sean Penns and Michael Moores?


----------



## SAYIT

amrchaos said:


> There were democrats praising Chavez. Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.





LordBrownTrout said:


> Venezuela is a globalist wet dream utopia.



The RDean types seem to believe the US has no steal-from-the-rich-and-give-it-to-the-poor choir.

What rational people recognize is the incremental slight-of-hand game the choir employs.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were democrats praising Chavez. Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a globalist wet dream utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The RDean types seem to believe the US has no steal-from-the-rich-and-give-it-to-the-poor choir.
> 
> What rational people recognize is the incremental slight-of-hand game the choir plays.
Click to expand...


They're very disingenuous folks. You won't get any honesty out of em. They licked Chavez boots for years, and they know it. But how many of them are giving some of their own personal income to suffering Venezuelans? Where are Sean Penn and Micheal Moore today? They've cut and run. They're in hiding.


----------



## rdean

blastoff said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans love the words "socialist utopia" and "Marxist" without knowing what they mean.  In fact, they believe that Fascism, Socialism and Communism all mean the same thing.  They believe the words are completely interchangeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Just go through the USMB posts.  You'll find out.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On. They were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. It's funny watching them conveniently forget and distance themselves now. Very disingenuous folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from all sides of the political spectrum tend to slip quietly away when their belief systems collapse. Just consider how the 9/11 conspiracy tent emptied as the "Truther" movement was exposed as the half-truth, picture altering belief system it was.
> 
> That said, Venezuela is only the latest shining example (see: Cuba, USSR) of the very predictable result of stealing the assets of those who risked much and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't borrow or attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen.
> 
> Thus the long lines for stale bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On, except for the 9/11 assertions. We haven't been told the truth about 9/11. And i doubt we ever will. But yes, where are all the Communist/Socialist Democrats who licked Chavez's boots? Where are they now? Are they giving some of their own personal income to struggling Venezuelans? Where are the Sean Penns and Michael Moores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same place all those 9/11 CTs are now ... nowhere to be found.
Click to expand...


We're still around. I'm a proud '9/11 Truther.' I'm not in hiding like the Chavez Bootlickers are.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name someone of influence who has praised Venezuelas economic model. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On. They were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. It's funny watching them conveniently forget and distance themselves now. Very disingenuous folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from all sides of the political spectrum tend to slip quietly away when their belief systems collapse. Just consider how the 9/11 conspiracy tent emptied as the "Truther" movement was exposed as the half-truth, picture altering belief system it was.
> 
> That said, Venezuela is only the latest shining example (see: Cuba, USSR) of the very predictable result of stealing the assets of those who risked much and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't borrow or attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen.
> 
> Thus the long lines for stale bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On, except for the 9/11 assertions. We haven't been told the truth about 9/11. And i doubt we ever will. But yes, where are all the Communist/Socialist Democrats who licked Chavez's boots? Where are they now? Are they giving some of their own personal income to struggling Venezuelans? Where are the Sean Penns and Michael Moores?
Click to expand...


Pretty much the same place the 9/11 "Truthers" are ... nowhere to be found.



paulitician said:


> They're very disingenuous folks. You won't get any honesty out of em. They licked Chavez boots for years, and they know it. But how many of them are giving some of their own personal income to suffering Venezuelans? Where are Sean Penn and Micheal Moore today? They've cut and run. They're in hiding.



Funny, I find the 9/11 "Truthers fit that description to a 'T'.


----------



## polutropon

In grand-gesture stage of presidency, Obama seeks stamp on environment


----------



## Meathead

LoneLaugher said:


> It's a good thing nobody here is pushing for doing things like they do in Venezuela.


Good one! It deserves repeating!


----------



## rdean

SAYIT said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were democrats praising Chavez. Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a globalist wet dream utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The RDean types seem to believe the US has no steal-from-the-rich-and-give-it-to-the-poor choir.
> 
> What rational people recognize is the incremental slight-of-hand game the choir employs.
Click to expand...

Republicans choir is steal from the poor and give to the rich.

Bush Tax Cuts Have Provided Extremely Large Benefits to Wealthiest Americans Over Last Nine Years | Center on Budget and Policy Priorities


Raised the average after-tax income of the top 1 percent of households by 6.7 percent (or $66,618);
Raised the average after-tax income of the top 20 percent of households by 4.6 percent (or $7,860); but
Raised the average after-tax income of the middle 20 percent of households by 2.8 percent (or $1,039), and
Raised the average after-tax income of the bottom 20 percent of households by just 1.0 percent (or $99).


----------



## LoneLaugher

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dummy........of course none of the progressives are ever going to reference Venezuela's epic failure. The progressive socialist model has never worked in the history of the world. Venezuela is the definitive example of what the US would look like in a couple of decades were we to embrace the k00k public policies of the American left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot On. They were all up in Chavez's butthole back in the day. It's funny watching them conveniently forget and distance themselves now. Very disingenuous folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from all sides of the political spectrum tend to slip quietly away when their belief systems collapse. Just consider how the 9/11 conspiracy tent emptied as the "Truther" movement was exposed as the half-truth, picture altering belief system it was.
> 
> That said, Venezuela is only the latest shining example (see: Cuba, USSR) of the very predictable result of stealing the assets of those who risked much and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't borrow or attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen.
> 
> Thus the long lines for stale bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot On, except for the 9/11 assertions. We haven't been told the truth about 9/11. And i doubt we ever will. But yes, where are all the Communist/Socialist Democrats who licked Chavez's boots? Where are they now? Are they giving some of their own personal income to struggling Venezuelans? Where are the Sean Penns and Michael Moores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same place all those 9/11 CTs are now ... nowhere to be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're still around. I'm a proud '9/11 Truther.' I'm not in hiding like the Chavez Bootlickers are.
Click to expand...


What do you think happened on 9-11?


----------



## SAYIT

rdean said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were democrats praising Chavez. Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a globalist wet dream utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The RDean types seem to believe the US has no steal-from-the-rich-and-give-it-to-the-poor choir.
> 
> What rational people recognize is the incremental slight-of-hand game the choir employs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans choir is steal from the poor and give to the rich.
> 
> Bush Tax Cuts Have Provided Extremely Large Benefits to Wealthiest Americans Over Last Nine Years | Center on Budget and Policy Priorities
> 
> 
> Raised the average after-tax income of the top 1 percent of households by 6.7 percent (or $66,618);
> Raised the average after-tax income of the top 20 percent of households by 4.6 percent (or $7,860); but
> Raised the average after-tax income of the middle 20 percent of households by 2.8 percent (or $1,039), and
> Raised the average after-tax income of the bottom 20 percent of households by just 1.0 percent (or $99).
Click to expand...


This isn't a Dem vs Repub thread or even about the US but rather the inevitable result of Venezuela having _*stolen*_ from those who risked their assets and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't steal or borrow or otherwise attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen. Thus the long lines for stale bread.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were democrats praising Chavez. Some went so far as to suggest nationalizing oil companies or setting price control on oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a globalist wet dream utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The RDean types seem to believe the US has no steal-from-the-rich-and-give-it-to-the-poor choir.
> 
> What rational people recognize is the incremental slight-of-hand game the choir employs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans choir is steal from the poor and give to the rich.
> 
> Bush Tax Cuts Have Provided Extremely Large Benefits to Wealthiest Americans Over Last Nine Years | Center on Budget and Policy Priorities
> 
> 
> Raised the average after-tax income of the top 1 percent of households by 6.7 percent (or $66,618);
> Raised the average after-tax income of the top 20 percent of households by 4.6 percent (or $7,860); but
> Raised the average after-tax income of the middle 20 percent of households by 2.8 percent (or $1,039), and
> Raised the average after-tax income of the bottom 20 percent of households by just 1.0 percent (or $99).
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a Dem vs Repub thread or even about the US but rather the inevitable result of Venezuela having _*stolen*_ from those who risked their assets and did the heavy lifting to build something only to have it confiscated at gunpoint and turned over to the "Worker's Paradise." Eventually that paradise runs out of other people's money to support it and can't steal or borrow or otherwise attract the investment necessary to maintain and expand what was stolen. Thus the long lines for stale bread.
Click to expand...


Pretty accurate take. Thanks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BBuuuttt it was supposed to work this time. Silly loons...


----------

